# travel time from zamalek to smart village



## valokv (May 31, 2012)

Hi,

I will be moving to Cairo next week for few months and I am planning to stay in Zamalek. My place of work will be in smart village. 

Can anyone please tell me what will be the travel time from Zamalek to Smart Village. My office timings are from 8am to 5pm. What time should I leave in the morning and in evening to avoid traffic ? I am also planning to get a car on monthly rent with a driver. Any idea how much it will cost ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Since all schools and universities are (almost) closed, it will be not that busy. Maybe 45 minutes? Schools and universities will start again 1-2 weeks after Ramadan and Eid, approx. half September.

Good luck with your job!


----------



## valokv (May 31, 2012)

GM1 said:


> Since all schools and universities are (almost) closed, it will be not that busy. Maybe 45 minutes? Schools and universities will start again 1-2 weeks after Ramadan and Eid, approx. half September.
> 
> Good luck with your job!



Thanks a lot GM1. Could you also please tell me a rough idea of hiring a car with a driver on a monthly basis. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

valokv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be moving to Cairo next week for few months and I am planning to stay in Zamalek. My place of work will be in smart village.
> 
> ...


 despite the true comment that the schools are closed now, they will open again, and anyway, you still have to take the 26th July corridor, and turning off onto the Alex desert toll rd...In the mornings maybe 1 hour if you lucky, in the afternoons maybe 1 and half hours if you lucky...any accident on either the corridor or alex desert rd add 50%, and you will do that at least every 3 days. car with driver low end 2800 US$ per month:ranger:


----------



## valokv (May 31, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> despite the true comment that the schools are closed now, they will open again, and anyway, you still have to take the 26th July corridor, and turning off onto the Alex desert toll rd...In the mornings maybe 1 hour if you lucky, in the afternoons maybe 1 and half hours if you lucky...any accident on either the corridor or alex desert rd add 50%, and you will do that at least every 3 days. car with driver low end 2800 US$ per month:ranger:


Thanks Man. But I was told that the car rental will cost somewhere around 800 USD per month , but as per your posts, it is 2800 USD per month. Thats too expensive. Are you sure it is 2800 USD or may be it was a typing mistake ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

valokv said:


> Thanks Man. But I was told that the car rental will cost somewhere around 800 USD per month , but as per your posts, it is 2800 USD per month. Thats too expensive. Are you sure it is 2800 USD or may be it was a typing mistake ?




Yea that does a lot but as a foreigner you are going to pay through the nose.

If you are using a car to get back and forth to work then it would be much simpler to find a good taxi driver and hire him to pick you up and drop you off each day


----------



## valokv (May 31, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yea that does a lot but as a foreigner you are going to pay through the nose.
> 
> If you are using a car to get back and forth to work then it would be much simpler to find a good taxi driver and hire him to pick you up and drop you off each day


Thanks Maiden. I think that is a good idea to negotiate with a taxi driver and have him pick and drop me daily rather than getting a proper rented car. Anyways, Lets see how it goes. Thanks all for the help.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

valokv said:


> Thanks Maiden. I think that is a good idea to negotiate with a taxi driver and have him pick and drop me daily rather than getting a proper rented car. Anyways, Lets see how it goes. Thanks all for the help.




Plus it will save you trying to find somewhere to park...

Parking is a ***** in Cairo


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

My friend and her family pay this guy 4000LE per month for car and driving. That includes all weekdays and the exceptional weekend trip.


----------



## valokv (May 31, 2012)

alexvw said:


> My friend and her family pay this guy 4000LE per month for car and driving. That includes all weekdays and the exceptional weekend trip.


Thanks for your reply Alex. Please correct me if I am wrong, 4000 LE comes around 666 USD per month, right? Was there a limit like number of hours per day for using the car ? Was your friend able to drive to anywhere in Cairo or this 4000 LE was only for driving to and fro in a particular area. As I said, I need to travel daily from Zamalek to Smart Village and I want to know the cost of hiring a car with driver for 6 days per week 12hrs per day.


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

I will ask her about the details and reply asap


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I was referring to officially rented cars, the ones that comes with insurance and is maintained and is not more than 2 years old, and is replaced immediately it has a problem. Smart Village is quite far from Zamalek in terms of Cairo travelling. You can get an entire range of cars less than this, but as the price goes down, so your reliability of arriving at SV goes down by equal ratio.


----------

